# Apartment for rent to Expat



## davisccs (Nov 19, 2009)

we have an apartment for rent in Penang near USM or Bayan Lepas which is suitable for Expat(3 bedrooms/2 bathroom). it is fully renovated and installed all needed facilities. it is previously rented to expats who has finished the contract. let me know if you have anyone looking to rent an apartment in Penang.


----------

